# [A] The Dark Dragon Souls



## OSCHI93 (1. November 2007)

Hallo liebe buffed.de Community,Die Gilde"The Dark Dragon Souls" auf dem Realm "Teldrassil" sucht tatkräftige unterstützung.
Wir verstehen uns ausschließlich als PvE orientierte Gilde.
Wir sind noch keine Raidgilde da wir erst 5 "Siebziger" in unseren Reihen haben, die sich aber durch die Festung der Stürme , Höhlend der Zeit und Auchinodouns kämpfen.
(Allerdings haben wir noch eine Partnergilde mit der sich die "Großen" in Raids austoben können)

Allgemeine klassenübergreifende Anforderungen:


-Du bist motiviert und hast Lust auf viele lustige stunden mit uns Chaoten.
-Du zeigst Eigeninitiative und Selbstverantwortung
-Du bist freundlich und kommunikativ.
-Du besitzt Teamspeak.
-Du besitzt eine Breitbandinternetanbindung und einen stabilen Rechner.
-Du kannst von dir sagen, dass du deinen Charakter beherrschst.

Ziele (Stand 31. Oktober 2007)

-Wir wollen alle aktiven Spieler (3-4 Stunden online am Tag) bis zum Ende des Jahres das Level 70erreicht haben.

Sonstiges

- Wir würden gerne wissen, warum du bei uns spielen möchtest und wie du auf uns gekommen bist.
- Desweiteren würden wir uns sehr freuen, wenn du auch etwas über dich erzählst, wie du heißt, wo du herkommst etc.


Interesse!?!?!

Dann besuch die unten genannte Seite, oder add mich bei icq 343-977-593.
Oder schreibe bei uns einfach ins Forum.

Ingame ereichst du mich unter "Oschili" oder den Gildenleader "Blacktoby".

www.dark-dragon-souls.de.vu

Liebe Grüße
The Dark Dragon Souls
Oliver"Oschili"Wenzel


----------



## OSCHI93 (6. November 2007)

----->PUSH


----------

